# Chilean Juice



## harleydmn (Feb 28, 2014)

Harford Vineyard is now taking orders


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 1, 2014)

What are you making?

I'm leaning toward a field blend Cab/Syrah/Merlot. 4 lugs of Cab, 2 Syrah, and 1 Merlot. May grab a bucket of Viognier too.


----------



## twoyappydawgsbrewery (Mar 1, 2014)

Barley and Vine in Stockbridge Ga is taking orders as well, in store pick up only.
http://www.barleynvine.com/caju.html


----------



## harleydmn (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm getting a bucket of malbec and a lug of grapes plus 3 buckets of sauvignon blanc, made alot of good wine from there buckets, my wife loves the sauv. blanc


----------



## jas3019 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just placed my pre order! A bucket of sauvignon blanc and a bucket of carmenere with a lug of cab sav. Money down means I can't keep changing my mind anymore.


----------



## Droc (Mar 4, 2014)

I've never made wine from fresh grapes and was wondering, if I were to get a Paul if the Syrah and a lug of Syrah grapes, would I just crush the grapes and add them to the pail? I was going to do the Oregon Pinot le kit from we, but after looking at these prices and seeing this place is only an hour away, I can do two pails for the price of that kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jas3019 (Mar 4, 2014)

This will be my first time with grapes too. From what I've read that's pretty much all. But put the crushed grapes into a bag in the fermenter and just squeeze all the juice out when it's done fermenting. I'm pretty much going to follow Boatboy24's process that he documented here: 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f60/chilean-wine-adventure-38422/


----------



## Droc (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks, that post actually answered my next three questions. This will be my first MLF also. I'm just curious if I can fit everything into my roughly 7 gallon primary or if I should upgrade to something a little bigger. I think the only difference with his is that I'm going to use oak spirals as I unfortunately don't have the room for a barrel right now.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 4, 2014)

Droc said:


> Thanks, that post actually answered my next three questions. This will be my first MLF also. I'm just curious if I can fit everything into my roughly 7 gallon primary or if I should upgrade to something a little bigger. I think the only difference with his is that I'm going to use oak spirals as I unfortunately don't have the room for a barrel right now.



Pour half the juice into your fermenter, leaving the other half in the bucket it came in. Split the grapes up as well, and you are all set.


----------



## heatherd (Mar 11, 2014)

I am inspired to take the plunge! Pre-ordered a bucket of the Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon from Harford Vineyard. They are about 90 minutes from me, so it will be a nice excursion when the time comes.
Heather


----------



## harleydmn (Mar 12, 2014)

It be nice if we could all plan to be there the same time to pick up our juice. Maybe we could exchange some of our wines.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 12, 2014)

harleydmn said:


> It be nice if we could all plan to be there the same time to pick up our juice. Maybe we could exchange some of our wines.



I'd definitely be up for that. I will start a thread in the "meetups" section.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ordered this morning. I ended up going with the 3/2/1 Cab/Syrah/Merlot in fresh grapes, and did go ahead with the Viognier bucket as well. I've got to get some bottling done in the next several weeks.


----------



## Droc (Mar 18, 2014)

Does the pails from harford come pre inoculated with yeast? I keep seeing that some of them do and if they do this effects my timeline for getting them going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 18, 2014)

Droc said:


> Does the pails from harford come pre inoculated with yeast? I keep seeing that some of them do and if they do this effects my timeline for getting them going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



No - at least for the ones Harford had last year. You'll have to purchase yeast either from them, or someone else. Best to check with them directly to confirm.


----------



## Droc (Mar 18, 2014)

That would be perfect. I feel like I would rush to get my grapes pressed and thrown in before it started fermenting. I'm planning on throwing some peptic enzyme in with it and want to give it a day or so to get an accurate sg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Droc (Mar 18, 2014)

Just checked. They do not come pre-inoculated. Also, I was told if I wanted to pick up the stuff to do MLF to let them know in the comments section so they have some. I've never done it before so I'm just going to grab some from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 18, 2014)

Droc said:


> Just checked. They do not come pre-inoculated. Also, I was told if I wanted to pick up the stuff to do MLF to let them know in the comments section so they have some. I've never done it before so I'm just going to grab some from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



They used to carry Bacchus MLB, but last fall, started selling a WyYeast liquid culture. I have not read good things about that culture, so I didn't use it - went with Vp41 instead. I think you'd be better off ordering Bacchus from MoreWine or another vendor. IIRC, the price was about the same as the WyYeast from Harford.


----------



## jzabron (Mar 18, 2014)

Chilean juices are available in the Albany, NY area from Gabrielle's Supermarket. www.gabfoods.com They've taken an order already, not sure if you'd be able to contact the owner for a late add-in. Pick-up is the first week of May.

*edit* I have no affiliation with Gabrielle's supermarket, and this is my first time getting juice from them!


----------



## Rodnboro (Mar 18, 2014)

twoyappydawgsbrewery said:


> Barley and Vine in Stockbridge Ga is taking orders as well, in store pick up only.
> http://www.barleynvine.com/caju.html



I do most of my purchasing from them and would like to buy a bucket, but $115.00 per bucket is about double what others are selling theirs for. Is there a difference in quality?


----------



## Droc (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah, I think I'll be paying around $160 for 2 pails of juice and two 18 lb lugs if grapes, so that seems expensive to be. I just ordered a pail and a lug of Malbec and Syrah this morning. Can't wait to see how they come out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jas3019 (Apr 1, 2014)

Man am I getting antsy now! Anyone heard when harford will get their juice in? 

On a fun note, I just ordered all the rest of my ingredients! Icv gre, Bacchus, and medium plus American oak cubes for my carmenere then ba11 for my sauv blanc. And I finally decided to get some goferm and fermaid k since everyone raves about them. Winemaking is in the air!!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## heatherd (Apr 1, 2014)

I am looking forward to this, as well. Haven't heard anything yet. The website stated late April/early May for Chilean from Harford. I am getting Cabernet juice, so have been researching yeast and MLF bacteria. It will be my first foray into non-kit wine making.
Heather


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't know how the growing season has been this year, but last year, I didn't get my grapes until May 17. 

My goodies arrived on Friday. I'm also using BA11, but on a Viognier bucket.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 1, 2014)

I've got a question for you juice bucketeers: I've made wine with Chilean juice before, but I stuck with the individual varietals. This year, I got five reds for blending. I had to remove some juice from each of the five buckets to accommodate the grape skin packs I used. This extra juice (about three gallons) was all mixed together in it's own fermenter to bubble away on it's own. Here's the question part: Will there be any difference---and what might those be---between the mix of five reds fermented together, and the five finished wines blended?

Because I aim to find out.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh, boy. A massive (8.2) earthquake just hit off the coast of Chile. http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-26846984. A late harvest or dock strike may be the least of their worries...


----------



## Julie (Apr 2, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> I've got a question for you juice bucketeers: I've made wine with Chilean juice before, but I stuck with the individual varietals. This year, I got five reds for blending. I had to remove some juice from each of the five buckets to accommodate the grape skin packs I used. This extra juice (about three gallons) was all mixed together in it's own fermenter to bubble away on it's own. Here's the question part: Will there be any difference---and what might those be---between the mix of five reds fermented together, and the five finished wines blended?
> 
> Because I aim to find out.



I am interested in your results, Dave. I think one difference would possibly be flavor?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 2, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> I've got a question for you juice bucketeers: I've made wine with Chilean juice before, but I stuck with the individual varietals. This year, I got five reds for blending. I had to remove some juice from each of the five buckets to accommodate the grape skin packs I used. This extra juice (about three gallons) was all mixed together in it's own fermenter to bubble away on it's own. Here's the question part: Will there be any difference---and what might those be---between the mix of five reds fermented together, and the five finished wines blended?
> 
> Because I aim to find out.



Oh, boy. The possibilities are almost limitless here. In short, they will be very different, simply because the "field blend" of your 3 gallon mix doesn't have a grape pack (or if it does, is it only one varietal?). A few things/questions:
1) your field blend presumably contains roughly equal portions of all 5 wines. Your final blends could contain numerous possibilities proportion-wise
2) Are you using different yeasts in the individual varietals? If you are, what are you using in the field blend?


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 3, 2014)

You are right, Jim. No grape pack in the "field blend" (good name for that, by the way), so that will make a difference. I plan to use it to top up the others later, but I will be tasting it, too. I will mix at least a small quantity of the blended five (equal parts) to compare with the "field blend".

The buckets were all pre-inoculated with EC-1118.


----------



## jzabron (Apr 5, 2014)

Question to step in with, I have purchased one of the pH/TA testers from more wine! as well as chromatography for MLF. If I'm cautious with my K-meta additions, am I okay for successful primary fermentation as well as MLF?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 24, 2014)

Ugh. Looks like the arrivals are all over the place this year. Buckets and white grapes in next week. Most red grapes the following week, Syrah and Pinot noir the following week. Of course, I have stuf arriving each week. And Harford is a two hour drive each way. Wonder if I can get them to swap my Syrah for Merlot.


----------



## jas3019 (Apr 24, 2014)

Not good! I'm in the same boat with my carmenere bucket and cab sauv grapes. Not really sure what I can do at this point without having refrigerator space to keep the juice chilled until the grapes come in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 24, 2014)

jas3019 said:


> Not good! I'm in the same boat with my carmenere bucket and cab sauv grapes. Not really sure what I can do at this point without having refrigerator space to keep the juice chilled until the grapes come in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



I think you'll be fine leaving your bucket there for a week. They are kept in a walk in cooler.


----------



## franki1926 (Apr 25, 2014)

just got an e-mail today Corrado's in Clifton NJ, they are getting there grapes and juice the week of May 7th.

Carmenere, Cab Sauvigan, Syrah and Merlot are going got $24 for 18lbs

Various juice is going for $49 -$55 ( more types of juice)

you can e-mail them at in[email protected]


----------



## jas3019 (Apr 25, 2014)

> I think you'll be fine leaving your bucket there for a week. They are kept in a walk in cooler.



Crisis averted. I emailed asked if I could pick up the juice when the grapes come in and they said it was fine. Phew.


----------

